
Full stack web development with ASP.NET Core 3.0 and Blazor - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7LAbdoNBJA
======
manigandham
There's an even newer video from the latest NDC Conference with Steve
Sanderson: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW-
Kk7Qpv5U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW-Kk7Qpv5U)

